
NYSE: no technical problems during plunge - mixmax
http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/nyse-no-technical-problems-duirn-plunge-480290.html?tickers=
======
fnid2
Could it be possible, that a collaboration between two organizations, one
entering the bid or ask at 0.01 and another quickly buying it or selling it
could be arranged such that the particular trade could go through and could
trigger lots of stop losses?

You can submit a trade at any amount. During high volume episodes, you'll see
trades go through that are vastly "out of whack" so to speak.

It could be a mistake or it could be a strategically planned incident to cause
this.

By my math, it doesn't really take a huge amount of money to move a stock in a
particular direction. If you spend a couple million buying a stock at high
asks, then the value of the underlying market cap of the company could climb
by billions in a single day.

There are companies who trade large orders in the millions of shares over long
periods of time to avoid pushing the stock too hard in the short term. If you
_wanted_ to push the stock hard in one direction, knowing you'll reverse that
action with more money, it could be, and actually _is_ lucrative. Companies do
it all the time. This one was more noticeable, but not out of the realm of
possibility.

